# Turning your "trunk gun"SKS into an uber rifle!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So you bought a Chicom SKS at the flea market for 100$ a few years back,the bluing is thin or gone and it has a few pits under the wood line and the stock looks like a board that was drug behind a pickup down a gravel road so you oiled it up and used it for a trunk gun.its time to take that clunky thing and turn it into something to be proud of!

[1]COMPLETELY Strip your rifle, remove the trigger group and gas system and cover the parts that meet the stock in lithium grease as well as the trigger group.Now we get to the stock.degrease the barrel channel and mask off the cleaning rod cut with duct tape, about an inch wide should do, and using a rotary tool drill a bazillion shallow holes along the barrel channel.next mix equal parts of hardener and epoxy resin[SLOW DRYING!]and mix in a big pinch or Iron filings [1-3 ratio or a bit less]and using a Popsicle stick,smear it into the barrel channel.Now take the barreled action covered in grease and the trigger group and re assemble and wipe away any excess.its not necessary or even too awful smart to put the gas system back on at this point.allow to cure over night. [LEAVE THE CLEANING ROD OUT FOR NOW!]Plug the bore and chamber with wadded up paper towel.

[2]Pop the barreled action and trigger group out of the stock and COMPLETELY Strip your rifle again and degrease it.I like to use starting fluid.do it outdoors or you'll wake up with a head ache!the stuff is almost pure Either!

[3] Smooth down any rust spots and pits with 000 steel wool and 200 grit sandpaper.don't worry about the bluing, you'll never see it again when you're done.

[4]Using a heat gun or blow torch heat the barreled action to 100 degrees, or just hang it above your wood stove until it's too hot to touch and put a LIGHT coat of Dupli-Color ceramic engine enamel and allow to cool.repeat until you have 3-5 light coats.Dupli-color cures at room temperature touch dry in 30 minutes and cures rock hard in 24 hours![leave the trigger group alone!we're not painting it yet!]

[5]Polish the bolt carrier with 200 grit and Flitz metal polish and soak the bolt itself and the trigger group in kerosene while you're at it.degrease and give it a good coat of Turtle wax paste car wax or if shine bugs you,a few thin coats of dry lube moly spray.I use Misty brand.

[6]Painting the trigger group:Mask off all the working parts leaving only the trigger and lower part of the housing exposed, warm it up and put 2-3 coats of the ceramic motor paint on it and let cool.you might also want to slip an inch of surgical tubing over the trigger itself,seems to improve the pull somehow.

Back to the stock.
Degrease it with acetone or starting fluid and remove ALL the metal parts.
Mind your bedding,acetone can eat up some brands of epoxy!Use a wood rasp to remove any over flow from the epoxy and get rid of any dings or gouges using the same epoxy[no iron filings required for that.]now, sand the surface with coarse sandpaper until you have a rough finish.degrease it again just in case and hang it up outside.

on the first coat,use rubberized bumper paint to make a fairly heavy but not so heavy it runs coat and allow to dry.

Next take a can of black spray in truck bed liner and follow the directions.let dry well.

Now then,you can camouflage it and go over it with automotive grade clear urethane, or be happy with a black,textured stock.mask off the gas system tube and give it the same treatment.

Next,find a 20 round in bloc non detachable magazine and using a rotary tool or file,bevel the mouth of the follower arm channel to eliminate any possibility of a jam and polish off any sharp edges in the channel or arm and inspect the arm to be sure its not bent.now treat the outside cover like you did the rifle.

Lubricate with spray economy silicone [Misty brand again!]and re assemble.

scope mounts:
I like the all steel ones Leapers make,let's face it, an SKS isn't a sniper rifle and a scope will only marginally help you,AH.but a red dot sight is a totally different animal!not only will it not cover up your stripper clip slot but for snapping off a quick second shot,you'll love it!

Mask off the rails with tape and paint it like you did the rifle.:flower:


----------



## groupsurvival (Feb 19, 2012)

*SKS*

How would you repair an SKS that is missing the clip loading mechanism?
I mean while keeping a low profile.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you mean the stripper clip guide on the bolt or that follower arm inside that "D" shaped magazine?
Do you mean the stripper clip itself? what are you referring to?we havin' a failure of communication.I probably know I'm just not sure I know it by the same name.got a pic?

I'm thinking you mean the cut out on the bolt,which means you SKS was either Kalifornia compliant or was originally made to take a detachable AK mag, OR its a parts gun..Order a new bolt from Numerich gun parts.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd also suggest adding a Wolff Gunsprings SKS trigger and hammer spring pack. It makes a good bit of difference in the pull. You could also lightly polish the rails.

As far as scope or red dot mounts, skip the dust cover mounts. They will loosen quickly and lose zero. Ultimak is the best. I've heard some good reports about the UTG that replaces the top & lower handguards as well.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Phoenix1 said:


> I'd also suggest adding a Wolff Gunsprings SKS trigger and hammer spring pack. It makes a good bit of difference in the pull. You could also lightly polish the rails.
> 
> As far as scope or red dot mounts, skip the dust cover mounts. They will loosen quickly and lose zero. Ultimak is the best. I've heard some good reports about the UTG that replaces the top & lower handguards as well.


Got a link to those goodies?never heard of them.

I've never had any issue out of my bolt cover mounts, are you thinking of those for an AK? those DO suck, and badly!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Pictures Magus, pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

pictures plus eleventy


----------



## 9mmGhost (Mar 10, 2012)

HA!

this is funny.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gun p0rn you want, gun p0rn you got. 

Note that it no longer has the dot sight,My AR-15 deserved it more.
That sheen isn't the paint,its the spray silicone I use on my stuff.note I did not paint the bayonet,it's still blued.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Both the SKS and AK dust cover mounts are less than ideal for optics. I've never had luck with them. I run AR's now, so....

Wolff Gunspring link:

http://www.gunsprings.com/index.cfm?page=items&cID=2&mID=112


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah thanks.I'm running an AR myself.the SKS WAS a trunk gun after all....something to get me home.LOL


----------

